# Decisions



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I mentioned earlier that dock diving qualification season and nationals have been impacted by Covid, just as so many things, and i was very happy that both boys qualified quickly in 2 different disciplines, since the selected competition venue was at a nearby place. They set up the mobile outdoors dock and pool last Tuesday and we had a chance to go on Wednesday for a short practice. Both boys loved it, jumped in nicely several times, beautiful warm weather, pool water pleasant and warming up constantly, making us all very optimistic. Our competition day was on Saturday, temperatures started to drop Friday afternoon, to 50 F by Saturday morning with huge winds. When we got up at 5.30 am and i realized how bad it was, i switched on the heating, poured a coffee, got a blanket and the 2 vizsla boys onto my lap and contacted the organizers that we are staying home. Just not worth it. Even if they were to jump, it would not be good for them, and they would remember next season the bad experience, instead of the good one we had on Wednesday. I made that mistake in the past, grrr, tried to learn from it.
The weather was still cool enough on Sunday to go for hunt training, although it raised to 60s and no more wind. They both did great, more and more steadiness even for unintentional flushes, although on that i and to give a quick nick once to Bende. After 2.5 hours of great work i allowed them to have a brace, by that time we had a lot of quail around, and they were hunting their soul out, Miksa presented a nice backing, biggest challenge was to lure them back to the car, i used a dead quail to motivate them LOL. Once at the car, we did some retrieve practice with both boys, Miksa finally figured that the bird belongs to mom`s hand, no more keep away, last time we did that, i had to give him a bit of a vibration on his collar to bring the bird to me. Quick learner. Bende likes to retrieve to hand anyways, so for him that is a treat.
Had we gone to our dock diving fun day competition we would have not gone hunt training and would have missed out on marvelous time, so again i had to summarize that things always happen for a reason.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's too bad the dock diving day didn't happen, but you definitely made the most of it.
Very nice bird work. Stylish points by all. The intensity in the first photo is what good memories are made of. Th eother are nice points also, but in that first one, the dog is "all in".
Days like you had are special. They started out of synch, and then something wonderful happens, everything aligns itself, and you're back in synch.
Do you have quail naturally in your area? That has to be smething to hit actual native quail.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Fully agree, great to have bird dogs, you can have water fun with them, especially in the Texas heat and bird fun in the winter.
The intense point is Miksa, he was like that already as puppy, very stylish.
Not natural quail, but this place where we have a hunting lease is famous for flying and jumping quail, lot of people would buy from there, they are not your usual tin raised ones. In fact when Miksa was 6 months old and Texasred invited us for a quail session to the land where she helps out, the quail she organized for us was from this same place. i may have posted this around that time, cannot believe that it will be 2 years ago End of December. I remember that was the second time we actually put down live quail for Miksa, he was still a growing pup with very limited body awareness, although the picture does not reflect it.


----------

